# Deus Ex Human Revolution Custom Paint Job for Computer Case



## johnnyboy241 (Mar 21, 2014)

As the title states I'm interested in doing a custom paint job for a computer case. Something kinda based on the game Deus Ex Human Revolution something kind like the pics below. Is there any way I could accomplish this? Or does it seem pretty far fetched? I'm pretty new to do it yourself computer stuff so any info would be really helpful!


----------



## Vario (Mar 21, 2014)

Definitely use a lot of gold/orange tones and use a few different orange paints to get it right, what case are you thinking?  You probably want something with hard edges rather than curves.  Maybe the NZXT H440?


----------



## johnnyboy241 (Mar 21, 2014)

Alright yeah it will defiantly take a bunch of different paints lol. I have already been piecing together my first build for a few weeks now and I decided on the corsair 500r case. I was thinking of moding the side panel with the 200mm fan and putting a window in there, just where the grate is though. I've seen people do the whole side and I don't think it looks as good. I know it has a sort of bump in it but do you think that would be hard to work around?


----------



## Vario (Mar 21, 2014)

I'd consider a tinted window, orange tint or something.  You could also paint the grate orange.  I don't know how bad that bump will be, you might be able to cut plexi to fit.


----------



## Vario (Mar 21, 2014)

How about this case:
http://www.corsair.com/en/graphite-series-230t-windowed-compact-mid-tower-case-rebel-orange.html

Comes with the right paint already and you get a window


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 21, 2014)

Could just get a GFX company to make that into a sticker and apply it to a case with the same color style


----------



## johnnyboy241 (Mar 22, 2014)

Good find Vario, ill do some research on that case. Ill try looking around for a GFX company that could do that as well. Any ideas of where to start looking?


----------



## Vario (Mar 22, 2014)

johnnyboy241 said:


> Good find Vario, ill do some research on that case. Ill try looking around for a GFX company that could do that as well. Any ideas of where to start looking?



Hopefully that paint is close, its more of an orange than a gold, maybe go with a decal as suggested above, a black case might be better to apply a decal on, as visually it will have less color conflict with the decal.

For local companies, try looking into custom car vinyl decal companies

edit: For internet companies, theres a few custom decal companies that appear in google search, never dealt with them so I don't know what to recommend, some offer laptop skins etc which would be similar.

example: http://www.decalgirl.com/custom/skins/custom-laptop-skins?gclid=CIGe1MuQpb0CFRQaOgodWTAAjQ


http://www.schtickers.com/laptop-skins-custom

https://www.websticker.com/custom-stickers.php?ver=var1&gclid=CM32k4WRpb0CFcx9OgodfHAA9w

http://www.buildasign.com/custom-decals

etc

edit2:
if you want to go the painting route, you can often have items locally powdercoated or painted.  You would have to disassemble the case entirely which involves drilling out rivets with a small drill bit, taking it to the painter, and then after it is finished, reassembling it with a poprivet gun, the other more DIY alternative is sanding the surface, applying a spray metal self-etch primer and then several coats of spray paint.   I'd recommend having a company paint it for you, it will look a lot better.  You would still have to take it apart so its still a lot of work.  If you paint it yourself you can just mask the inside off and paint the outside, but it might end up looking shoddy and it may cost the same after you factor in the materials (spray cans, sand paper),  I'd say $60 to paint it yourself and maybe $100 to have a shop paint it.  If you paint it yourself you could get away with not de-rivetting the case by remove the side panels and paint them separate, mask off the interior, front, and rear, then paint the roof. Lastly remove the front bezel (often plastic) and paint that separate.  I don't recommend sanding plastic, it never ends up well.


----------



## johnnyboy241 (Mar 22, 2014)

Lol you must be the go to person Vario! I'll start checking out these websites and also look for some custom paint places nearby!


----------

